# Really want an engraved 1911...



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Been lookin at engraved 1911's on gun broker. Thinkin this is gonna be the next investment. Love the look and the craftsmanship.

Anyone got any pictures of a custom engraved 1911?

Thanks,

SgtRick1775


----------

